# So many launchers, So little time.



## ras0787

There are a lot of launchers out there, both free and paid. I'm just curious what everyone uses and what is the selling point for them using it?

I, myself have both Launcher Pro and ADW EX. My Launcher Pro has been backed up and frozen ever since I got ADW EX. I like the customization and the interface that ADW EX provides. The differences in the two is very minimal however. ADW EX also runs a little bit smoother on my phone for some reason. It's pretty much become my "go to" launcher every time I switch roms, themes, or do an sbf, or anything else in that regard.

So, what launcher does everyone use, and why?


----------



## crazy25000

I'm about to try adw ex, but I've mostly used either the tweaked gingerbread launcher the devs release with their roms or launcher pro.


----------



## rycheme

I've used Sense, ADWEx, LauncherPro, GoLauncher, SweeterHome, and OpenHome. Out of all of these, I keep coming back to ADW mostly because of the icon skinning capabilities.


----------



## crazy25000

Wow, I didn't know adw was so smooth! I tried it long time ago, but kept going back to launcher pro because it was the only smooth one at the time I guess.


----------



## Mustang302LX

If I'm on CM7 I stick with it's built in ADW but I also own ADW EX I use when not on CM7. I've tried LauncherPro before and I really like ADW more personally.


----------



## SeafoodExpert

Try Zeam Launcher its crazy smooth and uses gesture movements for opening apps dialer and toggling full screen quick uninstall of apps with it and sports a cool dock that scrolls when you fill it up good. Its a beautiful launcher in my opinion and I feel everyone should try it. !!


----------



## Guest

While it won't apply if you're not running MIUI, I use the stock MIUI launcher and love it. I know some people don't like how it resembles the iPhone, but I find it to be more visually pleasing than any other launcher. It's nice and simple to use as well. I highly doubt I'll ever run any other launcher.


----------



## Ricky Babalu

Launcher Pro; I have not encountered any problems so I am reluctant to change.


----------



## ras0787

I saw this theme for Launcher Pro in someone's screenshots of their homescreens. It made everything transparent which was pretty sweet looking. Facebook, twitter, and the calendar were all transparent. Does anybody use that theme at all? I really liked the look of it.


----------



## Brandnewsimmy

I have a transparent one with white writing called Mimimal White. 
I think the 'Minimal' series has a few colors. 









Also I have stuck with Launcher Pro mainly for the widgets but I do really like GO Launcher and also Zeam.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## mjforte

I use to be a huge LauncherPro fan but it had been locking up on me after reboot. I am currently using GoLauncher EX and I enjoy it very much.


----------



## fleckdalm

Im on go launcher ex to! After i was a long time on launcher pro i tried it and was amazed how much better go launcher ex is!!


----------



## DRTMI

i used to use LP & LPP religiously until I found ADW EX. I love the true infinite scroll and the hidden dock bar. And I got tired of waiting for LPP's big rewrite. I have gone back to it occasionally to see if anything has improved but nothing has.


----------



## cloud36426

I have been on adw ex for some time now which is great. I have been using golauncher ex the past week and I love it. I think I will stick with it for a while.


----------



## Mr. Meowmers

Used to be a dedicated ADW EX user but have recently moved on to LPP. Love the Widgets and it is silky smooth. I had issues with ADWEX slowing down and redrawing too often. I do miss the ability to easily change desktop icons on the fly and in quick fashion. I don't like having to use Desktop Visualizer just to achieve this. Also dont like how it handles the themes / icon packs. Hopefully in the rewrite, which Fede states is still going to happen. I have faith. Especially after Uber Music. XD


----------



## union1mc

I have used most of them, but currently I just stick to ADW ex running on cm7. I really liked launcher pro (on stock) but continually had issues with it ranging from full lockups to Widgets changing size and alignment. I might give it another go on cm7 to see if it runs smoother, but I'll probably stick with adw ex for awhile. It just runs so smooth for me and tweaking things has become so easy now I could do it blind folded! Regardless of which launcher you use, they all seem pretty damn nice when compared to my stock launcher


----------



## schwick

I have both ADW Launcher EX and GO Launcher EX installed on my phone, both of them works fine. I just switch launcher time to time.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## gardobus

Using ADW EX now. Sometimes I'll go back to LPP or just install some random launcher from the market to mess with.


----------



## SoDev

I went from lp to adw then to go launcher which I've been on for a minute. Go comes off as the best of both worlds for me, but depend on your style.

Sent from the Bolt via Tapatalk


----------



## remotecontrol

ras0787 said:


> I saw this theme for Launcher Pro in someone's screenshots of their homescreens. It made everything transparent which was pretty sweet looking. Facebook, twitter, and the calendar were all transparent. Does anybody use that theme at all? I really liked the look of it.


I use Signals23 transparent themes (clear) with LPP, free in the Market, and honestly havent found anything I like better.

edit/ I wish fede would patch LPP so it would crash a little faster on boot, in lieu of the fabled rewrite


----------



## kazuki

I've just started using go launcher and its freaking amazing! I suggest that everyone checks it out!

Sent from my HTC Vision using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## PatHoge

LPP fan here. I bought that and ADW Ex, but like LPP better.
Oh, and I've used pretty much every major launcher - those two, Zeam, Go, etc...


----------



## rycheme

Tried QQ today, looks promising!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogan

How about some love for the Stock Gingerbread launcher.


----------



## scarmon25

That's what I use. The stock GB launcher. Its the simplest and fastest for me. Out of all of the others its the one I like the best


----------



## Guest

Always been an ADW EX user... it just works for me


----------



## waringd

Spb 3d here on sgs II looks amazing!!


----------



## Android_Lee

I started using Go Launcher EX because it would show unread count on all your Gmail accounts. After the last Gmail update that broke that, I just haven't switched. Go Launcher works for me.


----------



## Guest

Been trying out Go Launcher EX this week.. idk guys.. i really don't know how i feel about it. Seems like it causes issues with some applications compared to when i use ADW Launcher EX.


----------



## Android_Lee

If ADW had a scrolling dock, I would use it exclusively.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## keef

I used to use ADW ex no matter what rom I was on, until I flashed MIUI. I love the theme manager and I love all the themes in MIUI, I just miss ADW's awesome icon changes.

I had a small week session with GO launcher, and I wasn't too impressed. The widgets are the greatest part of go, otherwise, it eats my battery life up.


----------



## pepuhz

keef said:


> I used to use ADW ex no matter what rom I was on, until I flashed MIUI. I love the theme manager and I love all the themes in MIUI, I just miss ADW's awesome icon changes.
> 
> I had a small week session with GO launcher, and I wasn't too impressed. The widgets are the greatest part of go, otherwise, it eats my battery life up.


How did you get Miui to your gs4g??? I've been looking forever and no one seems to know how they say they're waiting for cm7 and I see cm7 all over the place


----------



## nnamcha

zeam and adw ex


----------



## Mr. Meowmers

"Android_Lee said:


> If ADW had a scrolling dock, I would use it exclusively.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


Didn't the latest version (maybe just EX) add scrollable hidden dock? I love ADW EX but the redraws got progressively worse for me. Then went LPP and am now trying to give the stock MIUI launcher more time than I did before.

Thankfully we have options. =P

meow meow supersonic meow


----------



## MathewSK81

Android_Lee said:


> If ADW had a scrolling dock, I would use it exclusively.


This is why I never could use ADW. No scrolling dock is a deal breaker.


----------



## ladyjhova0928

I've used LPP for the longest time and recently GO. I was using almost all GO apps and noticed my battery was being killed. I liked the gestures and folders on GO but went back to LPP. I may try ADW from these posts it seems pretty cool.

Such a Vibrant Thang


----------



## rycheme

I just tried lpp again and went back to ADW. I like the shortcut to app management from the home screen and better widget sizing control.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## seven

For a long time I was a LauncherPro Plus guy, but it's gotten a bit long in the tooth. We were told a ground-up rewrite was coming soon, I think it was over a year ago, and it was supposed to hit by January, iirc. Still hoping we get it, but I wonder.

For a full-featured launcher, Go has become my fave. It's stable (too many FCs w/ LPP), and they've completely passed them by as far as extra features. This thing is sometimes updated so frequently it can be annoying, but it just keeps getting better.

If it's lightweight and snappy you're after, you can't go wrong with Zeam. Rock-solid stable, great dev, and it's smooth and fast.


----------



## troybuilt

I have to say I've tried them all. I used GO Launcher for a very long time and I noticed it redraws too much and eats battery life. If it wasn't for that problem, I'd stick with it. I'm using ADW EX and I absolutely love it compared to LPP and GO. ADW EX does redraw some, but not as much as GO Launcher. It seemed everytime I opened the app drawer it was redrawing. That's ridiculous if you ask me. I did use MIUI Rom on my DX and loved it. As long as you make your own folder to even have a launcher, but MIUI doesn't have an app drawer, but its custom themes make up for it.


----------



## KB0SDQ

I use GoLauncher and all the add ons Go calendar, go sms go weather and so on any how the reason i switched from launcher pro was the gmail thing i could not access it from my phone at leat i can access my gmail with Go Launcher All works pretty smooth.


----------



## I Am Marino

Launcher Pro is the only launcher that feels slick to me.


----------



## Sph1919

I used adw ex forever. I'm actually using Honeycomb Launcher. I really like it, it's strange and nice looking. It runs good *cm7 Thunderbolt*


----------



## Breezer23

Recently, I've really enjoyed QQLauncher but generally I stick with ADWEX or Go Launcher. Can't go wrong with all the available widgets for Go Launcher.


----------



## SlashDW

Android_Lee said:


> If ADW had a scrolling dock, I would use it exclusively.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


It does.

Sent from my Sidekick 4G using Tapatalk Pro App!


----------



## AndytheAndroid

Hi peoples.
I've been using GO Launcher EX for a while and I find it a good combination of speed and stability.
It borrows from ADW Launcher (a lot of them do) but its a lot more stable in my experience.


----------



## xfloggingkylex

For me, go launcher has always been a little slow. I thought I could deal with it because of all the animations (set them to random, very fun) but whenever I change screen orientation (a lot because of the keyboard on my d2) the icons redraw and do so very slowly. Am I missing a setting because changing from portrait to landscape takes in my mind way to long on go.

I have been using launcherpro plus because it is fast and simple.


----------



## goodspellar

Go Launcher has been the go to launcher for me. It's plenty fast, has a lot of features and eye candy, and unlike Launcher Pro, it's updated regularly


----------



## AndytheAndroid

goodspellar said:


> Go Launcher has been the go to launcher for me. It's plenty fast, has a lot of features and eye candy, and unlike Launcher Pro, it's updated regularly


Same. I was actually considering buying LPP but I've heard that the developer has pretty much abandoned the app which is why I still use GO Launcher.


----------



## Bobaboo

I use ADW EX because of the themes, icon skinning, and the transitions.
Plus I'm too cheap to buy another launcher


----------



## mcaveli60

I have had to go to ADW b/c go launcher kept f/c on me. I will keep an eye out for update that corrects the issues. Loved go launcher before having to uninstal.


----------



## Eli

On my Droid Incredible, I would use LPP. Then I moved to a Droid X and LPP lagged big time on it, so I went with ADW EX and continued to use it on my Thunderbolt. But, a few weeks ago, I tried Go Launcher and personally, it seems to be the smoothest to me so far. This is on CM7, though. When I switch back to a Sense rom, I use Rosie.


----------



## xfloggingkylex

Go lags for me when switching orientations, but is smoothe as silk on my brothers x2.

Not sure if I missed a setting or what.

Sent from CM4D2GB using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoReverse

Using Go Launcher Ex right now but will probably go back to LPP in the near future. Go Launcher is smooth most of the time but sometimes does these slow redraws that take forever.


----------



## FramCire

Launchers are like everything else. It all comes.down to taste.

I used LPp before I moved to miui. The stock launcher is excellent especially with scrolling Widgets now


----------



## wgeorgecook

I've been through stock GB, sense, ADW, LPP, and Go launcher plus, and finally MIUI (stock on my Inspire and market version 'clone' for my TouchPad). I love that all the apps are put on the homescreen and folders are nice and easily created/manipulated. It's smooth and makes accessing everything a cinch.


----------



## androidns

Go launcher ex for me. Awesome program.


----------



## eric3938

Claystone launcher shows promise. https://market.android.com/details?id=com.claystoneinc


----------



## nimerix

I like the stock tw4 launcher but I also find myself using adw ex occasionally.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hello-rootz

it's looks nice.


----------



## I Am Marino

Nothing else seems to be as smooth to me as LP is.


----------



## nailbomb3

Normally id run adw ex but for some reason its now not letting me move my widgets around. Sometimes it will and other times it won't. Is this a known issue ?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## nailbomb3

is LPP ever going to be updated?


----------



## xfloggingkylex

nailbomb3 said:


> is LPP ever going to be updated?


I don't think so









Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## gflare

I bought LPP a long while ago, so I tend to go back to it occasionally but it never becomes my primary launcher of choice.

For quickness & responsiveness, I love Zeam.
For solid balance of speed & flexibility, I love ADW (or ADW Ex).
For all out flexibility & customization, I love Go Launcher EX.

It all comes down to personal preference, but for me I always end up with either ADW Ex or Go Launcher Ex.


----------



## rmkilc

I use ADW launcher, because it is the only one I have tried!


----------



## Melon Bread

Since I switched to my SGH-T989 I have been using just the stock TouchWiz 4.0 launcher, due to the fact that I dislike putting launchers over full fledged a custom UI (TouchWiz, Sense, MIUI, etc.)

Although on my HTC Glacier (Running CM Nightlies Builds) I loved using ADW EX due to all of the features and the anime themes that it had. Launcher Pro came in second because of the widgets.


----------



## nailbomb3

Go launcher just seems to get faster as they update it

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Money Mike

I've been a go launcher user for a long time now but while checking this thread I saw qq launcher pro which I've never used before. Wow I didn't realize how much go launcher was actually slowing my phone down. I've found my new launcher for a while. Nice!


----------



## nailbomb3

Weird, I don't find QQ to be any faster than Go Launcher.....


----------



## Money Mike

nailbomb3 said:


> Weird, I don't find QQ to be any faster than Go Launcher.....


It may be the fact that I have a Droid charge and it has very little ram. My Droid x ran fine with go launcher.


----------



## rpfarrah

I've been a long-time LPP user, but recently tried GoLauncher. Pretty impressed with it so far, except for the occasional lag on my Rezound.


----------

